# BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Thema für den auf Platz 1 gelandeten Fischmix.
In diesem Thema wird das Rezept für den Boardi Fischboilie erstellt.

Liebe Grüße Tommi

- Löslich/schnell/instant arbeitend


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

Ok dann mal los:

Was gibt es denn für Wünsche / Ideen, die Berücksichtigt werden sollen.


Gruß


----------



## Schneidi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Von der konsistenz wäre mir ein weicher boilie lieb der eine gröbere struktur hat. Er sollte schnell arbeiten, also die inhaltsstoffe sollten sich gut lösen können. Die genaue geschmacksrichtung ist mir eigentlich total wumpe. Solange es fischig ist ist es ok. Ob jetzt calamari, sardine oder sonst was ist egal. Gilt meiner meinung nach auch für fruchtboilies. Ob ich jetzt da erdbeere himbeere oder ananas dranhängen hab spielt nicht die rolle


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Gröbere Struktur würde doch bzgl. abgabe ans wasser sinn machen, sehe ich das richtig ?

Konsistenz kann man ja beeinflussen über z.b. die trocknungszeit ?!


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Gröbere Struktur würde doch bzgl. abgabe ans wasser sinn machen, sehe ich das richtig ?
> 
> Konsistenz kann man ja beeinflussen über z.b. die trocknungszeit ?!



Beim ersten Punkt hast du vollkommen Recht.

Härte lässt sich über verschiedene Sachen Einstellen, z.b. über Trocknungszeit.
Aber geht auch, wenn du z.b. deinen Eianteil erhöhst, erniedrigst, Pflanzenöl mit rein tust, etc.



Mir wär die Härte vollkommen wurscht, am liebsten hätt ich nen furchtbar übelriechenden Fisch, so alla Calamari-in-der-Sonne-Geschmack


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Trollwut schrieb:


> am liebsten hätt ich nen furchtbar übelriechenden Fisch, so alla Calamari-in-der-Sonne-Geschmack



Dann muss Belachan rein. #h


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

grobe Struktur ist eine Möglichkeit, aber kein muss für eine gute Löslichkeit.
Ist zu viel Binder im Mix, bringt die gröbste Struktur auch nix.

Struktur kann man z.B. durch Zugabe von Birdfood  erreichen.

Und da gibt es versch. Möglichkeiten:

z.B:
- Eifutter wie Quiko oder Nectarblend (Buisquit Futter mit Sämereien, eher süßlich)
- PTX  (Eifutter mit Zusatz von Insekten)
- Prosecto Insectivorous (Insektenbasierndes Vogelfutter, das gröbste das ich kenne)

Man kann aber auch über Seidenraupenmehl nachdenken. Verleiht ebenso ne grobe Struktur liefert dabei aber mehr Proteine als Eifutter. Ist aber recht leicht, sollte somit nicht zu hoch dosiert werden.

Ebenso denkbar sind Maiscrush oder auch gecrunchte Muschelschalen.

Ebenso denkbar sind hier andere Natrual Goodies wie Mysis, Gammarus o.ä.


P.S.: Beim Fischmehl vorab mal:
ich würde empfehlen hier auf ein einziges, gutes Mehl zurück zu greifen. Meiner Erfahrung nach, fängt man keinen Fisch mehr, nur weil man in einen Mix, 4 oder 5 verschiedene Fischmehle rein bringt.
Zudem kommen im Fischmix meistens noch andere Attraktoren dazu, die auch in die fischige Richtung gehen, bzw. davon abstammen.



Grüßle


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

sehe ich auch so.
es ist sogar kontraproduktiv finde ich verschiedene mehle zu nutzen.
lieber ein gutes das den boilie den gewissen kick gibt als viele unterschiedliche.
es soll ja den geschmack/ geruch des boilies unterstreichen und da ist 1 mehl meist sinnvoller.


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Rein vom Gefühl her ( ich bin ja noch nicht so vertraut mit dem Thema ) hört sich PTX mit Insektenzusatz und zerkleinerte Muschelschalen sehr gut an.

Hat mehr was natürliches...


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

Möglichkeiten gibt es viele,...
Denke hier wird es ähnlich weiter laufen,....es sind vermutlich Abstimmungen notwendig.
PTX oder Insecto oder Nectarblend oder,....was weiss ich alles.

Wenn jeder hier jetzt wild irgendwelche Vorschläge postet, ist das ne schöne Ansammlung von Zutaten, führt aber noch lange nicht dazu, dass man sich einig wird.

Man sollte hier auch beachten, der Mix benötigt als Basis, ein Fundament, aufdem er Aufgebaut wird. Und das sind normal die kohlehydrathaltigen Binder wie Hartweizengrieß, Sojamehl, Reismehl, Maismehl u.a.


Man muss sich nun überlegen, wie der Boilie sein soll:

Eine Kohlehydratbasis ist absoluter Pflichteil, ganz ohne geht es nicht.
Soll der Mix mit oder ohne grobe Zutaten sein?
Welches Fischmehl nimmt man ? wie hoch dosiert man es?
Wie realisiert man die Löslichkeit ? Milchproteinpulver?, lösl. Marine Pulver? lösl. pflanzl Pulver? oder von allem etwas?




Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

am besten 4-8 rezepte sammeln.
dann als umfrage einsetzen und fertig ist der lack, sonst könnte es sehr schwer werden , 1000 leute, 1000 ideen....


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi

wäre denkbar,....

aber ehrlich gesagt, auch Schade.
Dann hätte man gleich von Anfang an 8 Rezepte von irgendwo sammeln können und darüber abstimmen.

Hab ich ja auch gleich Anfangs geschrieben. Gute Idee, aber nicht mal kurz so umzusetzen!

Ich finde genau das was jetzt kommt, kann den Boardiboilie ausmachen.

Ich habe mich z.B. genau deswegen, damit zurück gehalten hier Rezepte von mir rein zu nehmen. Die Leute sollen (müssen) nicht irgendwas von mir (oder einem  anderen) nachmachen, sondern selber was kreieren. Der Mix soll dann ruhig anders sein, als das was ich oder Du jetzt vorschlagen, denn genau das macht ihn dann zum Boardieboilie.

Und die Leute sollen hier ruhig IHRE Ideen rein bringen.
Ich persönl. würde hier nur mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Nur Tips gegen, dass es keinen Crash gibt, nicht dass dann jeder 30 kg Pop Ups rollt 


Grüßle


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hallo,

da hat Carras recht.

Ich würde da "sturkturiert" vorgehen. Also erstmal den "Hauptbestandteil" das Fischmehl auswählen evtl. ob hier vielleicht noch ein "Zusatzmehl" wie Blutmehl, Lebermehl mit reinkommt. Dann die "Pohrenstoffe wie Prosecto, Birdfood, Seidenraupen usw. Dann weis man schon wie "schwer" der Boilie wird und dann die "Füllstoffe" wie HWS, WWS, Reismehl und dann die Attracktoren wie digested Fischmehl, Hefe, Leberextrakt und dann die Gewürze wie RR, Spanisch Pepper oder Chilli und zu guter letzt noch die "Härter".


Gruß Peter


----------



## Carras (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hat Carras recht.
> 
> ...




Hi Peter,

HWS,WWS, Reismehl und Co. gehören schon zu den Bindern, also ganz wichtig und nicht nur Füllstoff, auch wenn manche das ab und an so titulieren.

Blutmehl, Lebermehl u.ä. gehören zu den Attraktoren,..ähnlich wie die Gewürze auch.

Härter selbst, sind jetzt gar net so sehr gewünscht,... Klassische Härter wie Egg Albumin, versiegeln einen Boilie halt auch wieder. Das wäre zur Löslichkeit und Instantwirkung hin, kontraproduktiv.

Grüßle


----------



## cyberpeter (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hallo,

deshalb habe ich Füllstoffe auch in Anführungszeichen gesetzt und normales Lebermehl ist nicht unbedingt ein reinrassiger Attraktor, weil es nicht bzw. sehr gering löslich ist im Vergleich zum Leberextrakt - aber da gibt es ja unterschiedliche Ansichten ...

Mir ging es jetzt nicht um "Spitzfindigkeiten" oder dass die Schritte genau so sein müssen wie von mir geschrieben sondern den Versuch, den Aufbau des Boilies in gewisse Schritte zu untergliedern denn wenn 3 Leute bzgl. des Fischmehls diskutieren, 4 weitere gleichzeitig ob nun RR oder Pepper und zwei andere über wieder was anderes glaube ich kaum, dass man am Schluss zu einem Ergebnis kommt ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thomas83 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Moin,

gut es geht langsam ans Eingemachte... mal sehen ob wir alle unter einen Hut bekommen #h.

Zu den Birdfoods:
Klar ist das Insekten Birdfood von Haith sehr gut... aber es hat auch einen stolzen Preis mit ca. 6€/kg.
M.E. ist hier ein "normales" Eifutter auch sehr gut, welches man für gut 4€/kg beziehen kann.
Ich persönlich hatte ja an Hanf/Rösthanf gedacht, der sich m.E. hervoragend in Fischmixen macht. Hier ist der kg Preis bei ca. 5.5€ jedoch auch nicht ganz ohne. Jedoch meine ich, dass gerade was die Strucktur betrifft weniger Rösthanf genommen werden kann als Birdfood.
Rösthanf würd eich zu 10% dosieren wobei ich Birdfood bei 15-20% ansiedeln würde.
Ganz schick würde ich in dem Mix 15% Birdfood Rot finden, da ich persönlcih noch nie damit gearbeitet habe und es, so denke ich, eher selten in einem Mix verarbeitet wird.

Als Kohlenhydrat Basis hatte ich 40% Binder vorgeschlagen und würde es auch hierbei belassen. Gerade wenn "Eifutter" zugesetzt wird erhöht sich der bindende Anteil ja noch etwas.

Da ja auf "löslich/instant" abgestimmt wurde, würde ich persönlich auf gute 20% löslich gehen.
M.E. bietet sich vorverdautes Fischmehl als gute Basis Zutat für löslich an. Weiterhin tendiere ich zu Blutmehl, da Blutmehlboilies aus meiner erfahrung heraus sehr sehr gut im Wasser arbeiten.
Um eine zu 100% lösliche Zutat im Mix zu haben, die den Preislichen Rahmen nicht sprengt, tendiere ich zur guten alten Bierhefe. Somit wäre ein Vorschlag:
10% vorverdautes Fischmehl
5% Blutmehl
5% Bierhefe

Als weitere Zutat ist wie erwäht, Fischmehl zu zusetzten.
Nehme ich hier 25% eines LT Fischmehls (Lachsmehl, Capelin, Anchovy, Hering usw.) komme ich schon auf 100% Mix|supergri.

Zum Belachan:
Ich rechne Belachan nicht mit in den Mix ein! Ich dosiere es immer so in die Eier. Meist 50-70g/10 Eier. Ich habe damit eigendlich immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Seidenraupen und andere würde ich der Einfachheit halber aus dem Mix raus lassen. Sie verteuern den Mix nicht gerade unerheblich.

Mein Vorschlag also als Fischmix:
10% Sojamehl
10% Hartweizengrieß
20% grobes Maismehl
15% Birdfood Rot
25% LT-Fischmehl
10% vorverdautes Fischmehl
 5% Blutmehl
 5% Bierhefe
Als Attractor 50g/10Eier Belachan.

Es ist nur ein Vorschlag der Diskutiert werden kann... mal sehen ob es Anklang findet.
Wenn ich 10kg Mix bei Selfmadebaits eingebe komme ich auf 29.89€/10kg Mix. Somit ist bis zur Grenze von 6€/kg noch genug Luft nach oben.

Schönen Gruß
Thomas


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

ok, ich denke dann doch auch das wir ein rezept aus dem hut zaubern sollten, alle zusammen und kein festes nehmen, darum will ich hier auch mal alle mit meinen rezepten verschonen^^

ich denke wir sollten 3 sachen zu anfang klären.
erstens...welches fischmehl
zweitens... grober boilie...oder wie? wie gesagt, gibt auch da 100 möglichkeiten über vogelfutter, grobenmais oder oder oder.
drittens, wie machen wir ihn lösloch, denn das ist ja gewünscht von den meisten, und da sind einige mehle bzw zutaten ja nicht wirklich geeignet.
machen wir ihn zusätzlcih noch scharf wäre auch noch ne frage?
also dann mal vorschläge rein damit.
fange ich mal an.
1 ) fischmehle...rotbarschmehl, garnelenvollmehl oder thunfischmehl sind recht einfach zu bekommen, wir sollten ja immer mit auf dem zettel haben das diesen boilie jeder, auch anfänger und schüler rollen sollen können, und damit auch nach möglichkeit an die mehle ohne großen alarm kommen könne.
2) grobes maismehl, vogelfutter, mohn , pfanni halb und halb oder oder oder
3)sahnepulver, casein , weizendunst, kälberaufzuchsmilchpulver....
gibt noch 183784674748 ander sachen, aber soll auch nur ein denkanstoss sein.
ich stehe hier auch nur mit rat und tat zur verfügung...um zu verhindern das es ganz in die hose geht, wie carras schon sagte, 30 kg popups müssen ja nun nicht sein..... darum vorsichtig beim einsatz von garnelenmehl zb..oder besonders krillmehl ^^


----------



## E30Tommi (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Mit dem Birdfood Rot z.b. könnte man doch auch eine schöne farbe hinbekommen rot/bräunlich... richtig ?

ich hab mir das Thema hier mal eben durchgelesen... und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen... das ich es noch mal lesen muss 

Einfach wird es nicht, das wissen wir ja nun, und manche wussten das sofort...Aber das werden wir schon schaukeln.

Erst müsste mal ein Grundmix her wie von Carras mal angesprochen... den man dann mit "birdfood" und fischmehl auffüllen kann... so würden wenn noch 2 umfragen dazu kommen... Welches Birdfood, welches Fischmehl richtig ?

Birdfood rot wäre doch das Robin Red ?


----------



## Schleie! (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Nein, Birdfood Rot ist rot gefärbtes vogelfutter. robin red ist wiederum ein gewürz 
das ist was völlig anderes!

Robin red färbt den boilie leicht rötlich, birdfood rot lässt eben einzelne partikel im boilie rot sein.

zum thema fischmehl bin ich für hering und rotbarsch. habe damit einfach die besten erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## zander1203 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Also wenn ich das so lese würde derMix bei mir so aussehen :

40 % Fischmehl 
12 % Milchpulver 
15 % Reismehl 
15 % Birdfood 
18 % Griess 

Dazu Fischöl und eventuell Frucht 


Ganz einfacher mix lässt sich gut verarbeiten  die zutaten kann man so wählen wie man sie will .
Beim Fischmehl solange es kein Garnelenmehl ist  geht alles.
Beim Milchepulver kann es auch das aus dem aldi oder lidle sein . oderhalt vitamelo oder sonst was 
Beim Birdfood wurde ich ein einfaches Eibirdfood nehmen(ob rot oder gelb ist egal ) nicht teuer und erfüllt seinen zweck .
Beim Griess kann man schauen wie man den Boilie will hart oder weich entweder nimmt man Hart oder weichweizengriess ..


----------



## E30Tommi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Wobei ja das grobe Birdfood auch zur Abgabe ans Wasser beitragen kann, da sich grob schneller auswaschen kann als fein, richtig ?

Wäre also denke ich dann tauglich.

@ Teilzeitgott... Schärfe im Fischmix ? Chilli z.b. ?

LG Tommi

Ca. 50-60 Leute fanden den Weg zur Umfrage ( siehe Anzahl abstimmungen ) und zum Thema... da sollte doch was taugliches bei rauß kommen, wenn jeder mal seine gedanken preisgibt.


----------



## Carras (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Moin,

ja das wird alles recht knifflig.

Den Mix, den Thomas gepostet hat würde ich so schon mal unterschrieben!
Einfach, Effektiv und das Preis Leistungsverhältnis passt auch.

Robin Red ist übrigend kein Gewürz als solches. Robin Red ist auch Vogelfutter (Birdfood). 
Vogelfutter, ist halt sein sehr allgemeiner und weitläufiger Begriff.
Trill ist z.B. auch Vogelfutter,....aber beim Boilies machen (zumindest ungemahlen) nicht so toll.

Wenn man beim Boilies machen von Birdfood spricht,...geht es meistens ums Eifutter, was nen recht hohen Bisquit Anteil besitzt.
Kann man im Fischmix auch verwenden. Ist halt eher süsslich. Ich würde das daher eher im Fruchtigen / Süßen Mix rein tun.
Im Fischmix würde ich eher auf ein Insekten Birdfood zurück greifen. Passt da sehr gut dazu, weil man eh schon mit tierischen Proteinen arbeitet.
Gerösteter Hanf ist aber auch ne feine Sache im Fischmix.

Man könnte beim Fischmehl z.B. auch mal nen anderen Weg gehen, als sonst so Üblich. Wie wäre es z.B. mit Muschelfleischmehl ? Ist kein GLM o.ä.


Also ich wäre auch dafür, wenn hier Abstimmungen gemacht werden, ähnlich wie Thomas es schon beschrieben hat.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Thomas83 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gut es geht langsam ans Eingemachte... mal sehen ob wir alle unter einen Hut bekommen #h.
> 
> ...



@ Carras, du meinst diesen Beitrag richtig ? Vom Gefühl klingt das schon interessant.
Bzgl. dem Insektenfutter von Haiths und deren Preis von 6euro/kg... all zu viel kommt ja pro kg Boiliemix nicht rein, so das der preis ggf. am ende gar nicht so hoch ist  ?!

Die Idee mit Insekten etc. finde ich sehr schön... sehr natürlich und lockert das ganze ( so denke ich ) auf.

WIe soll denn die Abstimmung ausschauen ?

LG Tommi


----------



## teilzeitgott (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Wobei ja das grobe Birdfood auch zur Abgabe ans Wasser beitragen kann, da sich grob schneller auswaschen kann als fein, richtig ?
> 
> Wäre also denke ich dann tauglich.
> 
> ...




wenn ich fischboilies rollen und auf schäfe setzen will, nehme ich robin red und krillmehl... aber auch chilli würde natürlich gehen.
ich finde die idee von thomas bezüglich der abstimmung auch ganz gut.


----------



## Carras (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> @ Carras, du meinst diesen Beitrag richtig ? Vom Gefühl klingt das schon interessant.
> Bzgl. dem Insektenfutter von Haiths und deren Preis von 6euro/kg... all zu viel kommt ja pro kg Boiliemix nicht rein, so das der preis ggf. am ende gar nicht so hoch ist  ?!
> 
> Die Idee mit Insekten etc. finde ich sehr schön... sehr natürlich und lockert das ganze ( so denke ich ) auf.
> ...



Hi


genau, den meinte ich.

geht man von 15 % Birdfoodanteil aus, so kostet bei einem Kilo Gesamtmix, das Birdfood rot darin ca. 68 Cent.
Nimmt man ein PTX oder Prosecto kosten 15 % im Kilo Mix ca. 97 Cent. Sind als nur 30 Cent mehr.  

Anders wäre das mit Zutaten wie Egg Albumin, Rennet Casein, Robin Red, Fischprotein, GLM usw. Da ist das Kilo deutlich teurer.

Wenn man Würze drin haben möchte könnte man auch über die neuen Robin Sorten von haiths nachdenken. Robin Gold, Robin Orange, Robin Green,...


Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



> Wenn man Würze drin haben möchte könnte man auch über die neuen Robin Sorten von haiths nachdenken. Robin Gold, Robin Orange, Robin Green,...



Da wäre ich stark dafür!


----------



## E30Tommi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Was würdet ihr denn davon halten wenn man Thomas sein Rezept nimmt, und ein wenig verfeinert bzw. abändert ?
So hätte man schon mal einen Ausgangspunkt.

Oder halt alles abstimmen.

Ich für meinen Teil ( und ich hab da trotz lesen noch nicht so den durchblck ) denke das ein grober Zusatz mit Insekten / Muschel schon was feines in so einem Mix wäre.

LG Tommi


----------



## Carras (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn davon halten wenn man Thomas sein Rezept nimmt, und ein wenig verfeinert bzw. abändert ?
> So hätte man schon mal einen Ausgangspunkt.
> 
> Oder halt alles abstimmen.
> ...



Hi,

könnt ihr machen wir Ihr denkt.

Mixe wie der von Thomas, gibt es zu hauf im Netz zu finden.

Ein eigener Boardiboilie wäre es für mich dann, wenn eben über all die Sachen abgestimmt wird. Ich weiß, hört sich Aufwändig an (und ist es auch), aber ich finde: Nur so wird es einen echten, "selbstständigen" Boardiboilie geben (Welcher nicht nur irgendwie kopiert und dann gepimpt wurde)

So blöd das jetzt auch klingt. Wenn man als Unerfahrer sich an so eine Sache "wagt", wächst einem das ggf. etwas über den Kopf. Ist aber nicht schlimm.
Dafür sind hier ja einige Erfahrene Boilieköche dabei, die dann eingreifen können, wenn etwas gar nicht funktionieren würde.

Fände es jetzt ehrlich gesagt schade, hier ein "bestehendes" Rezept zu nehmen, um das dann zu verfeinern.
Wie gesagt, dann hätte man sich den bisherigen Aufwand sparen können und gleich 10 Rezeptvorschläge zur Abstimmung frei geben können.

Nur so meine Gedanken.


Grüßle


----------



## E30Tommi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Deinem Gedanke muss ich aber 100% zustimmen... darüber habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht.

Dann vergesst mal was ich da geschrieben habe 

Soll ja schon was eigenständiges werden.

Wie sollen denn dann die Umfragen ausschauen um das wirklich über jede Zutat abgestimmt werden kann ?
Ich denke da brauche ich hilfe, um die ganzen Sachen zusammen zu bekommen, die ausgewählt werden können.

LG Tommi


----------



## Schleie! (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnt ihr machen wir Ihr denkt.
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so .

Nun, eine Abstimmung kannst du schonmal über das LT-Fischmehl machen (Hering, Rotbarsch, Thunfisch, Dorsch, Sardine, Lachs, Capelin, normales Fischmehl, Weißfisch, Fleischmehl, Forelli, Garnehlenmehl, Krillmehl, Makrelenmehl, ...)
Eine weitere über die verschiedenen Robin´s.
Dann kannst du eine für das "Füllmehl" machen (Maismehl, Reismehl, Grieß ect.)


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Wobei man dann auch mal Überlegen ob man diese ganze Sache nicht in ein extra Unterforum verlegen sollte! oder was sagt ihr??


----------



## E30Tommi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Das wäre klasse, damit alle Themen zusammen sind und nicht sich im Karpfenbereich verlaufen!


----------



## Carras (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

ja, also ich würde folgende Abstimmungen Posten:

1. Fischmehl, welches soll es werden ? Vor allem,..soll es eins, zwei oder sollen es drei verschieden werden? (ich bin für eines!)

- Capelin
- Heringsmehl
- Sardinenmehl
- Thunfischmehl
- Rotbarschmehl
- Weißfischmehl
- Garnelenvollmehl
- Kabeljaumehl
- Lachsmehl
- Makrelenmehl
- Squidmehl
- Muschelfleischmehl

Die Pelletmehle (Forelli und Co.) würde ich dabei weg lassen. 


2. Würze: ja oder nein ?

Sind quasi Zutaten wie Chili, Paprika, Knoblauch, Robin Red, Robin Orange usw. gewünscht oder lieber nicht?


3. Grobe Struktur: Ja oder Nein ?
Sollen grobe Zutaten rein oder nicht ?

Wenn ja, dann käme 4.


4. Welche Strukturzutat soll verwendet werden ?

- Eifutter Gelb
- Eifutter Rot
- Haith's PTX
- Haith's Prosecto
- Muschelschalen
- geröstetes Hanfschrot
- Seidenraupenmehl
- Maiscrush


5. Welche Attraktoren sollen rein ? 

Die würde ich u.a. davon abhängig machen,..in welche Richtung der Boilie selbst dann geht. Wird es ein Muschelboilie, kommen natürlich so Dinge wie GLM u.ä. gut. 
Wird es ein Krustentiermix, kommen Sachen wie Belanchan, Krabbenextrakt, Krillmehl, Mysis, Shrimpextrakt u.ä. gut.
Wird es ein Mix mit Standard Fischmehl und Würze, kommen Dinge wie Rinderleberextrakt, Squid Liver Mehl, Geflügelprotein SD, Blutmehl, oder auch Bloodwormextrakt ganz gut.

Dinge wie Bierhefe, L 030, Pre Digested Fishmehl, soluble Fischprotein und Betain, kann man grundsätzlich rein tun, die sind nicht sooo teuer und passen überall hinein.


Die  Abstimmungen selbst, kann man auch so einrichten, dass ggf. Mehrfachnennungen möglich sind.


Das Grundgerüst, muss man jetzt noch nicht direkt Abstimmen. Hier braucht man auf jeden Fall zw. 40 und 50 %. Wieviel genau, hängt nachher aber von den anderen Zutaten ab, die rein kommen sollen. Daher würde ich das hier mal hinten anstellen und erst dann verfeinern, wenn man die restl. Sachen zusammengewählt hat.

Wenn Du die Mods mal lieb fragts,...könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass Sie die Abstimmungen und Diskussionsthreads in das Boilie Unterforum mit rein stecken.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi Carras,

werde nach dem Sport die 1. 3 Umfragen starten, und gleichzeitig einem Mod schreiben ob er das alles verschieben kann.

Die 4. Umfrage werde ich starten sobald die 3. abgestimmt worden ist.

Werde die Antworten wie von dir genannt übernehmen.

Danke dir!

LG Tommi


----------



## E30Tommi (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hoffe die Umfragen passen so!

LG Tommi


----------



## Carras (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Moin,

ja so langsam zeichnet es sich ab, wie der Fischboilie mal werden soll.
Beim Fischmehl,...ist es aber recht spannend. Da gibt es noch keine so Richtigen "Gewinner".


Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Aber zumindest kann man fast sagen das er grob und würzig werden soll. Beim Fischmehl bin ich auch mal gespannt. 
Da habe ich auch nicht abgestimmt, um die Umfrage nicht zu verändern. 
Was da passiert.... Lass ich mich überraschen )


----------



## Schleie! (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas entsetzt, dass die leute viele fischmehle wählen, die ich eigentlich generell meide...

Mit Thunfisch und Sardine bin ich nicht so glücklich. Hab davon jetzt nur noch je 2,5kg da, aber wenn die weg sind hol ich es mir nicht wieder...

Meine Favs. sind Hering (wenig Fett), Rotbarsch (bester Geschmack wie ich finde) und Lachs (ebenfalls guter Geschmack, aber ziemlich viel Fett).


----------



## Carras (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

ich würde z.B. das Tripple 999 LT Fischmehl nehmen. Gibt es halt nicht überall.
Oder das Muschelfleischmehl,....weil es den Boilie zu den sonst gängigen Mixen, abheben würde.
Lachsmehl find ich auch sehr gut. Oder Capelin oder Garnelenvollmehl.

Weißfischmehl nutze ich auch seit längerer Zeit schon nicht mehr.

Aber eines sollte man auch bedenken. Das sind persönliche Vorlieben.
Denn von einer Sache bin ich überzeugt: Es wird nahezu egal sein, welches Fischmehl da rein kommt. Nen fischigen Geruch wird der Boilie auf jeden Fall bekommen! Und fangen wird er auch.
Ob man jetzt drei Fische mehr fängt, nur weil das Super-Duper-Ultrafischmehl drin ist, oder nur ein Standardmehl,....ist lediglich ne Spekulation.


Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Bei den Mehlen geht es so knapp zu... da entscheidet am ende eine Stimme, so das ich denke, das wir dir 3. meistgewählten in einer extra abstimmung nochmals durchlaufen lassen... was meint ihr ?

LG Tommi


----------



## Carras (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

man kann sich auch überlegen,...zwei versch. Fischmehle im Mix zu verarbeiten. Geht auch. So würde man einen Kompromiss finden und mehr Leute zufrieden stellen.

Gruß


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

hab bei mir 3 verschiedene fischmehle im mix drinn,dazu noch grillmehl. der boilie läuft und läuft,fische den grundmix seit 10 jahren .


----------



## Carras (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

 Grillmehl würde ich komplett weg lassen.
Das hat im Boilie nix zu suchen.


2 Fischmehle im Mix sind durchaus O.K.
Ich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, das es nichts bringt mit 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Fischmehlen im Mix zu arbeiten. Das bringt meiner Meinung nach, keinen einzigen Fisch mehr. Nur sind der Aufwand und die Kosten ggf höher.

Ein bis zwei vernünftige Fischmehle reichen vollkommen aus.


Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Wenn das geht wäre das natürlich für andere auch toll die ggf. ein Mehl auf Platz 2 gewählt haben.
Wir werden sehen was die Umfrage bringt.


----------



## antares1 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,
Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt was bei dem ganzen raus kommt und werde den Mix oder die Boilies ausprobieren.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Schleie! (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich habe bei meinen Mixen meist 2 Fischmehle drin, und dazu noch etwas Forelli.


----------



## E30Tommi (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Soderle... auf jedenfall soll der Fischmix würzig und Grob sein...

Wie soll das nun weitergehen... eine Umfrage bzgl. der würzigen mischungen ? 

Sollen die 3 Fischmehle mit den meisten stimmen eine extra umfrage bekommen, um dann DAS Mehl zu küren ? 
Oder nehmen wir die 2 mehle mit in den Mix mit den meisten stimmen ?

LG Tommi


----------



## Megacarp (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Eine Umfrage bezüglich der Würzmittel wäre jetzt sicher eine gute Idee.
Auch für die Wahl des Fischmehls würde ich noch eine Umfrage starten um dann "DAS Mehl zu küren" und nicht zwei  im Mix verwenden, da dies so viel ich weiß nichts bringt abgesehen von Kosten...


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Die Umfrage für die gewählte grobe Struktur ist gestartet!

Jetzt brauchen wir eine für die würzigen Zutaten.

Welche wären das im groben, damit i die Umfrage erstellen kann ?!

LG Tommi


----------



## Thomas83 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

würzige Zutaten wären dann:

Rosenpaprika scharf
Chiliflocken
Chilipulver
Robin Red (Haith)
Robin Gold (Haith)
Robin Green (Haith)
Robin Orange (Haith)
Honey Red (Haith)
Spanish Pepper (Haith)
Gulaschgerwürz Ungarisch
Knoblauchextrakt
Anis

Man kann auch die ausgearbeitete Liste von Carras nehmen: Gewürze

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ey das ist der Knaller... Wie lange wollt ihr noch rumeiern ?? Es ist sommer geht raus ans wasser anstatt sich hier die birne zu zerbrechen ... sowas kann man im winter machen aber das wohl nich mitten in der saison ...


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Das ist ja ein produktiver Beitrage! |uhoh:
Wer sagt denn das wir nicht ans Wasser gehen?


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein produktiver Beitrage! |uhoh:
> Wer sagt denn das wir nicht ans Wasser gehen?



naja wenn nur umfragen gestartet wegen über sachen wo mir die worte fehlen ... Soll man da denken ihr sitzt am wasser ?


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Gut dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie das ganze laufen soll!!! 
Aber wahrscheinlich hast du eh kein Interesse und wolltest nur mal eben eine Runde trollen! 

Vielleicht hat nicht jeder Zeit immer am Wasser zu sitzen, schon mal darüber nachgedacht??? 

Man man man ....


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Gut dann mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wie das ganze laufen soll!!!
> Aber wahrscheinlich hast du eh kein Interesse und wolltest nur mal eben eine Runde trollen!
> 
> Vielleicht hat nicht jeder Zeit immer am Wasser zu sitzen, schon mal darüber nachgedacht???
> ...



zum beispiel :

40% Pelletmehl
20% Grieß
20% Maismehl
15% Vitamealo
5% Birdfood

da nen schluck sweetener ran und wer mag flavour seiner wahl und aus ist die kiste 

versucht doch nicht das rad neu zu erfinden ...


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Und was macht den Mix jetzt zum Anglerboard Boilie?? Nichts!! 
Genau das ist es aber doch was hier geschieht! 
Alle zusammen kreieren was! Profis und Anfänger!

Wenn du es schei*ße findest, dann schreib einfach nichts und gehe weiter!


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Torsten87 schrieb:


> Ey das ist der Knaller... Wie lange wollt ihr noch rumeiern ?? Es ist sommer geht raus ans wasser anstatt sich hier die birne zu zerbrechen ... sowas kann man im winter machen aber das wohl nich mitten in der saison ...



Sorry aber aus welcher versenkung kommst Du denn jetzt gekrabbelt ?
Ich denke es ist jedem selber überlassen was er macht, wie er es macht, und ob er es macht 

Und nur weil man diverse Umfragen startet etc. pp. heißt das ja nicht das man nichts anderes macht, gelle ? :m

Es kann Dir denke ich egal sein 

Wird ja keiner zum mitmachen gezwungen, und Gesellen wie Du kann man bei sowas denke ich eher weniger gebrauchen.

Sorry.

Knete dir halt dein gerödel zusammen und geh damit angeln... aber anderen kann man ja ihren spaß an sowas wie dem hier lassen )

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Sorry aber aus welcher versenkung kommst Du denn jetzt gekrabbelt ?
> Ich denke es ist jedem selber überlassen was er macht, wie er es macht, und ob er es macht
> 
> Und nur weil man diverse Umfragen startet etc. pp. heißt das ja nicht das man nichts anderes macht, gelle ? :m
> ...



jetz pass auf wie du dich hier ausdrückst . Glaube kaum das die Mixe von SB gerödel sind ! #q aber wenn man keine ahnung hat is alles gerödel #c


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Torsten87 schrieb:


> zum beispiel :
> 
> 40% Pelletmehl
> 20% Grieß
> ...



erstmal herzlichen glückwunsch für deinen wirklich kreativen mix.
damit lockst du auch nicht wirklich einen fisch aus den wasser, den , sorry, schrott haben wir schon vor 20 jahren gefischt.
hier geht es um einen gemeinsammen bordie-boilie, den alle zusammen bastel wollen.
sicher wird das rad nicht neu erfunden, das ist hier eh allen klar, aber die meisten haben hier spaß und du bist hier der erste der müll redet.
wenn dir was nicht paßt, dann einfach mal die klappe halten und nicht projekte von anderen schlechr reden, und wenn wir hier bist zum herbst sitzen und tüftel, hat dich das mal gar nichts anzugehen.
ps...die beste zeit zum karpfenangeln ist ganz sicher nicht der sommer sondern der herbst, und wenn du auch nur ein stückchen plan hättest, würdest du das wissen.. tommi und einige ander machen das hier nicht aus spaß, sondern um anfängern und so zu zeigen wie man einen sinnvollen boilie rollt.
mit deinem rezept für boilies würde ich nicht mal die tauben vom dach schiessen wollen.
ist scheinbar einigen zu warm im kopf.


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Torsten87 schrieb:


> jetz pass auf wie du dich hier ausdrückst . Glaube kaum das die Mixe von SB gerödel sind ! #q aber wenn man keine ahnung hat is alles gerödel #c




ich glaube der einzige der hier wenig plan hast bist du.
und nun geh und such dir was anderes zum spielen und nerve die leute nicht die sich hier mühe geben.
es ist sommer, geht angeln, mit deinen superboilies.


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Torsten87 schrieb:


> jetz pass auf wie du dich hier ausdrückst . Glaube kaum das die Mixe von SB gerödel sind ! #q aber wenn man keine ahnung hat is alles gerödel #c



Ich denke das ich meine Meinung äussern darf, und wie... ist mir überlassen 

Mach, tue, rolle, angel, backe und haste nicht gesehen, aber mach hier nicht den wilden nur weil andere was vorhaben umzusetzen.

Es hat nichts damit zu tun das Rad neu zu erfinden, sondern zusammen als "Gemeinschaft" etwas zu machen, und sei es nur ein Murmelrezept.

Aber davon hast du denke ich keine ahnung... lieber dagegen schießen...

Ich denke du hast dich im Thema verlaufen, so einfach!


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich glaube der einzige der hier wenig plan hast bist du.
> und nun geh und such dir was anderes zum spielen und nerve die leute nicht die sich hier mühe geben.
> es ist sommer, geht angeln, mit deinen superboilies.



mach ich ja auch und hock nich vor der kiste und starke umfragen ob gelbes oder rotes birdfood


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Wenn du das nicht machst können wir ja beruhigt weiter machen, da du ja nicht mehr antwortest... sitzt ja schließlich am Wasser bei dem Wetter und badest die Murmeln eckig


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht machst können wir ja beruhigt weiter machen, da du ja nicht mehr antwortest... sitzt ja schließlich am Wasser bei dem Wetter und badest die Murmeln eckig



gestern nacht erst erfolgreich gewesen ... :g

und ich angel mit eckigen boilies mal am rande bemerkt :m


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Das freut mich wirklich für dich... dann geh direkt noch mal los...Hauptsache wir können hier in ruhe weitermachen


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Das freut mich wirklich für dich... dann geh direkt noch mal los...Hauptsache wir können hier in ruhe weitermachen



und außerdem schieße ich nicht sondern spreche nur die realität an ! Ein kompletter neueinsteiger wird hier total verwirrt und denkt sich die murmel is das wichtigste und je mehr ausgefallene zutaten desto besser und ich glaube das das nicht der wahrheit entspricht !

Vllt. solltet ihr mal darüber nachdenken anstatt gleich loszufeuern wenn sich jemand euer traumwelt nähert !!!


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Du hast denn Sinn echt nicht verstanden vom ganzen... jut BTT dann wieder!

Wir wollen als Community etwas GEMEINSAM machen... und das sind in diesem falle 2 Boilierezepte...
Und wie das ganze am Ende ausschaut ist mal total wurst... es sind dann 2 Rezepte, die jeder nutzen kann... Anfänger lassen sie sich dann rollen oder oder oder...

Alle können, keiner muss!


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Du hast denn Sinn echt nicht verstanden vom ganzen... jut BTT dann wieder!



nee du hast es nich verstanden worum es mir geht aber hab ich mir schon gedacht #h


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ach lasst doch den Torsten, vll. hatte er heute noch keine Stuhlgang oder hat sonstigen Stau...

Lass die Jungs doch machen und dich nicht lächerlich.


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ach lasst doch den Torsten, vll. hatte er heute noch keine Stuhlgang oder hat sonstigen Stau...
> 
> Lass die Jungs doch machen und dich nicht lächerlich.



erstmal mein oberen post lesen und dann nachdenken und dann nochmal schreiben ...


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Geh ma kalt duschen...


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Torsten87 schrieb:


> nee du hast es nich verstanden worum es mir geht aber hab ich mir schon gedacht #h



immer einmal mehr wie du blablabla... hat und macht keinen Sinn denke ich...

Der Post mit der Traumwelt passt nicht mit dem einsteigerposting von dir zusammen...

Ist auch egal... du brauchst das halt... schön dagegen... wie der Pinguin 

Verwirrt wird keiner... die Community macht was zusammen, jeder kann mitmachen, und wer am ende die Rezepte nutzt ist jedem selber überlassen... und keiner wird denken das ist das nonplusultra, dafür ist das www. voll mit ködern und Co.


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

BTT: 

Umfrage zum Gewürz ist erstellt und gestartet )

Dann mal los!

Die Top 3 Fischmehle sind:

Muschelfleischmehl
Weißfischmehl
Thunfischmehl

Soll darüber extra abgestimmt werden um am ende ein mehl zu haben ?


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht machst können wir ja beruhigt weiter machen, da du ja nicht mehr antwortest... sitzt ja schließlich am Wasser bei dem Wetter und badest die Murmeln eckig



das zeigt deine geistliche reife :m

top sache . Klar hätte ich nen superboilie hätte ich mehr gefangen aber mit meinem "gerödel" fängt man nur einen fisch und die boilies werden nach ner zeit eckig ! |kopfkrat

Top gefällt mir  

aber erstmal einen fangen bei den bedingungen dann kann man sowas sagen :g


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Torsten87 schrieb:


> das zeigt deine geistliche reife :m
> 
> top sache . Klar hätte ich nen superboilie hätte ich mehr gefangen aber mit meinem "gerödel" fängt man nur einen fisch und die boilies werden nach ner zeit eckig ! |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




jetzt mal ersthaft und nett gemeint.
lass die leute doch hier in ruhe und das mit der geistigen reife.. nun ja, ich sage nur glashaus und steine.
hier arbeiten einige an diesem boilie mit die haben mit sicherheit 10000000000000000000000000 mal mehr gefahrung als du.
und das ding mit den dumbels ist auch uhralt.... da gäbe es noch 100 andere sachen wie man boilies anbieten kann.

ich rolle seit über 20 jahren, habe 1000 verschiedene rezepte versucht, für verschiedenen firmen getestet, an boilierezepten für firmen mitgearbeite und und und, aber so nen tollen hecht wie dich habe ich selten erlebt.

lass doch einfach die leute hier in ruhe und geht mit deinen bolies angeln, dann haben wir alle was wir wollen, du bist angeln, wir haben unsere ruhe.


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> jetzt mal ersthaft und nett gemeint.
> lass die leute doch hier in ruhe und das mit der geistigen reife.. nun ja, ich sage nur glashaus und steine.
> hier arbeiten einige an diesem boilie mit die haben mit sicherheit 10000000000000000000000000 mal mehr gefahrung als du.
> und das ding mit den dumbels ist auch uhralt.... da gäbe es noch 100 andere sachen wie man boilies anbieten kann.
> ...



:m:m:m lachhaft dann verdanke ich dir ja meine boilies oder was ? ;-)


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

so will mich ja bessern werd dann mal bei den gewürzen abstimmen will ja nichts schlecht machen sondern dazu beitragen !


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

|good:


----------



## teilzeitgott (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Torsten87 schrieb:


> :m:m:m lachhaft dann verdanke ich dir ja meine boilies oder was ? ;-)



der einzige der hier lachhaft ist bist du.
alleine deine aussagen wie heldenhaft du gestern einen fisch gefangen hast ist doch schon lächerlich.
baujahr 1987 aber hier ne fette welle machen.
junge , junge, als du noch das leuchetn in den augen deines vaters warst sind hier einige von den leuten die hier an dem boilie mitarbeiten schon lange erfolgreich gewesen.

und ich habe nicht gesagt das du MIR deine boilies verdankst.
ich habe gesagt das ich wohl mehr plan habe als du und selbst wenn nicht, lass die leute doch einfach machen wie sie es wollen, dann wird das hier eben ein wunschboilie und gut ist es.
neid das tommi ne gute idee hatte ?
solche bolies laufen auch in speziellen karpfenanglerforen, sind sicher auch nur alles spinner, mal gut das wir dich als großen retter haben


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Findest das alles mumpitz und willst bei den Gewürzen abstimmen ?

Mal ehrlich ? Steck dir mal nen Kühlakku in den Schlüpper, irgendwas passt da gerade gewaltig nicht.
Sorry an den Mod für meine wortwahl aber da bekomm ich die Motten.

Geistliche Reife ? kein kommentar. Als ebenfalls Baujahr 87 denke ich mir meinen teil!

Lese dir das noch mal durch... dann verstehst du was ich damit sagen wollte... nicht das du mit den BoardiBoilies besser und mehr gefangen hättest... nein nein... eher auf dein bezogenes " Statt am PC zu sitzen " gesülze.

Statt abzustimmen wäre es besser wenn du die Themen meidest!

Aber so User wie Du die mit U50 Beiträgen schon den Vogel abschießen kenne ich aus anderen Foren zu genüge... gerade in der Ferienzeit


----------



## Torsten87 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



E30Tommi schrieb:


> Findest das alles mumpitz und willst bei den Gewürzen abstimmen ?
> 
> Mal ehrlich ? Steck dir mal nen Kühlakku in den Schlüpper, irgendwas passt da gerade gewaltig nicht.
> Sorry an den Mod für meine wortwahl aber da bekomm ich die Motten.
> ...



[edit by Admin]

*Ironie an*Stimmt bei deiner Anzahl an beiträgen darf man es sich leisten zu motzen ! okay dann muss ich wohl sparen *Ironie aus*


----------



## E30Tommi (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Torsten ich will das auch nicht bestimmen, es ist nur meine Meinung... nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Dir macht das anscheinend spaß, den sollst Du auch haben... für meinen Geschmack bist Du hier nur fehl am Platz.
in anderen Foren wärst du schon längst auf der Roten Liste und könntest nur noch als Gast rumdümpeln )
Aber damit kann ich leben... gibt ja bekanntlich schlimmeres.

Traurig finde ich nur das Du nicht verstehst um was es uns hier allen geht.

Eine Idee, eine Gemeinsame Aufgabe, etc. 

Davon hast Du aber keine ahnung... kennst auch vllt. den Begriff Gemeinschaft nicht, bist beim Sport nie gewählt worden, und weißt nicht wie es ist zusammen was zu machen...

Gibt da ja viele möglichkeiten wieso weshalb warum 

Wir sollen statt was neues auszuprobieren, am PC zu sitzen u.s.w. ans Wasser angeln gehen... du selber Spamst hier das Thema zu...
Traurig...

Aber ich bin die witzfigur... du tust mir echt leid


----------



## Megacarp (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Also Torsten,  ich finde es schade wie du dich hier benimmst. Ich vermute, dass du  nicht einmal selbst von dem überzeugt bist was du hier postest, sondern dass du nur Frust ablassen willst und Aufmerksamkeit und da es nichts genützt hat mit dir wie meinen Vorposter vernünftig zu diskutieren hoffe ich, dass dein Account so bald als möglich gesperrt wird. Schade darum weil du nicht verstehst dass du hier willkommen währst wenn du versuchen würdest die Meinungsvielfalt hier zu akzeptieren. Und zu deiner fundamentlosen Theorie dass man angeln gehen sollte und nicht vor der Kiste sitzen, möchte ich dir  einen Denkanstoß geben: schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass man wenn man beim Angeln ist einfach hier im Forum als netten Zeitvertrieb weiterposten kann via Smartphone, was ich sicher bin, dass hier einige vor allem der jüngeren Angler machen, mich eingeschlossen.
Und bitte, E30Tommi gehe nicht mehr auf die Provokationen von Torsten ein, da er ja genau das will, so befürchte ich.


----------



## Torsten87 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



Megacarp schrieb:


> Also Torsten,  ich finde es schade wie du dich hier benimmst. Ich vermute, dass du  nicht einmal selbst von dem überzeugt bist was du hier postest, sondern dass du nur Frust ablassen willst und Aufmerksamkeit und da es nichts genützt hat mit dir wie meinen Vorposter vernünftig zu diskutieren hoffe ich, dass dein Account so bald als möglich gesperrt wird. Schade darum weil du nicht verstehst dass du hier willkommen währst wenn du versuchen würdest die Meinungsvielfalt hier zu akzeptieren. Und zu deiner fundamentlosen Theorie dass man angeln gehen sollte und nicht vor der Kiste sitzen, möchte ich dir  einen Denkanstoß geben: schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass man wenn man beim Angeln ist einfach hier im Forum als netten Zeitvertrieb weiterposten kann via Smartphone, was ich sicher bin, dass hier einige vor allem der jüngeren Angler machen, mich eingeschlossen.
> Und bitte, E30Tommi gehe nicht mehr auf die Provokationen von Torsten ein, da er ja genau das will, so befürchte ich.



natürlich akzeptier ich die meinung anderer aber anscheinend wird meine meinung hier nicht akzeptiert sondern nur verpflückt mit en worten nimm mal nen kühlakku oder sonstiges ...


----------



## Carras (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Moin,

ein Vorschlag von mir:
*
Ab jetzt kein einziges Wort mehr zu und über Torsten87.*

Hierzu wurde alles gesagt!

Wir konzentrieren uns jetzt einfach wieder auf den Boardieboilie und gut ist. Sonst haben wir mehr Postings über ihn, als über den Boilie. 

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Bin dafür.

Abstimmungen laufen noch.
Die Tabelle mit den würzigen Zutaten ist so ok ? Oder fehlt was wichtiges ?


----------



## Carras (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi Tommi,

kannst Du so lassen, passt schon.

Beim Fischmehl, hätte man überlegen können, ob ne zweite Abstimmung tatsächlich notwendig ist. Man hätte auch einfach das Muschelfleischmehl und das Weißfischmehl zusammen, nehmen können. Halb/Halb und gut ist.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Also die zwei nach vorne gewählten in einen mix ?

Passt das denn bzw. bringt es was ?

Dann könnten wir uns diese Umfrage sparen und hätten somit die Zutaten was das Mehl betrifft.


----------



## Carras (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi

wie schon gesagt,...
Passen würde das schon. Funktionieren tut es auch.
Ob es was bringt, ist eher ne Glaubensfrage!

Muschelfleischmehl ist halt teurer als Weißfischmehl.
So gesehen, könnte man durch den Einsatz beider Fischmehle, die Kosten geringer halten, als wenn man nur das Muschelfleischmehl nimmt.


Gruß


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hallo,

meine Frage wäre, weil ich Muschelfleischmehl nicht kenne, in wieweit sich bei "alleiniger" Verwendung Auswirkungen auf die anderen Zutaten - hier besonders die Binder - ergeben.

Dann noch eine Frage, ich habe zumindest die Erfahrung gemacht, das zumindest "fertige" Muschelboilies in Gewässern ohne großen natürlichen Muschelbestand im Vergleich zu "normalen" Fischmehl bzw. Bloodwoormboilies lange nicht so gut gefangen haben, kann des jemand bestätigen bzw. wiederlegen?


Gruß Peter


----------



## Carras (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

das Muschelfleischmehl habe ich auch in meinen Boilies drin. Das verhält sich an sich nicht anders, wie andere Fischmehle. Ich habe da keinen Einfluss auf die Binder erkannt.

Dass die Boilies mit Muschelfleichmehl schlechter fangen würden, konnte ich nicht feststellen. Ich habe es allerdings auch nicht alleinig im Mix, sondern in Kombination mit Sardelenmehl, weil es eben teurer ist.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Also wir haben jetzt 2 möglichkeiten...

Entweder die Umfrage der Top 3 Fischmehle wird beendet und wir nehmen die ersten 2 Mehl aus der "großen" abstimmung, die da wären: Muschelfleischmehl und Weißfischmehl 

oder:

Wir lassen die Top 3 Abstimmung weiter laufen, und nehmen davon das meist gewählte oder davon die Plätze 1 und 2.

Beenden oder laufen lassen ?

LG Tommi


----------



## Megacarp (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich würde die neue Abstimmung laufen lassen. Wenn es der Wille der Community ist, dass  das Muschelfleischmehl in den Mix kommt, wird sich dies auch in der neuen Umfrage zeigen und sonst soll es nicht sein. Die Idee der neuen Umfrage ist eigentlich gut finde ich, da so auch die die in der alten Umfrage nicht für eines der Top3 Mehle gestimmt haben wieder eine gewichtige Stimme bekommen und sich nur so zeigt welches der der Mehle wirklich von der Mehrheit gewünscht wird. Viel Zeit verliert man nun wegen dieser Umfrage auch nicht. Abgesehen davon ist momentan Thunfischmehl eindeutig vorne. Von daher wäre es meiner Ansicht nach ungerecht jetzt die Umfrage zu schließen und Muschelfleischmehl/Weißfischmehl zu verwenden. Wenn eine Umfrage gestartet wird, sollte sie auch ihren Lauf nehmen dürfen und nicht einfach so abgebrochen werde wenn kein triftiger Grund dazu besteht.


----------



## Carras (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

durchaus nachvollziehbar, Dein Gedanke.
Allerdings wäre es ja irgendwo total verfälscht oder nicht?

In der Hauptabstimmung landet Muschelmehl auf Platz 1. Ist somit eigentlich schon gewählt.
Nun macht man ne weitere Abstimmung (Warum, weiß ich jetzt nicht genau?).
Und da kommt dann heraus, dass es doch nicht Muschelfleischmehl oder Weißfischmehl sein soll, (wenn es so weiter läuft) sondern Thunfischmehl, was in der Hauptabstimmung den 3. Platz hatte und somit eigentlich schon raus war.

So ganz passt das halt nicht zusammen.

Das hat so nen Beigeschmack,...als würde jemand die Abstimmung zum Muschelfleischmehl nicht so ganz passen. Dann macht man halt nochmal eine, in der Hoffnung das jetzt Leute, welche weder Muschel, noch Weißfisch gewählt haben, evlt. doch für Thunfischmehl abstimmen. Ist jetzt reine Spekulation! Aber das Geschmäckle hat es ein bisserl.

Ich sag es nochmal. Ich bin der Meinung: Eigentlich völlig wurscht, welches Fischmehl nachher verwendet wird,...alle Sorten sind nutzbar und bringen was.


Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Das mit der Top3 Umfrage ist wohl auf meinen Mist gewachsen... ( schande über mein haupt )

Da haben wir wieder das... ich dachte / habe gedacht ^^

Im nachhinein hätte die Abstimmung nicht sein brauchen, auch irgendwie logisch, da schon eine Abstimmung stattgefunden hat.

Jeder hatte dort die möglichkeit zu wählen, was in dem falle knapp für Muschelfleisch dicht gefolgt von Weißfischmehl war.

Ich dachte halt aufgrund des doch engen ergebnis, das es sinn macht die 3 vorne liegenden neu zu wählen um dann was eindeutiges zu haben.

Macht aber im nachhinein irgendwie garkeinen sinn wie ich bemerke :/


----------



## Megacarp (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich verstehe auch deine Argumente Carras. Sicher hätte es noch eine Umfrage nicht gebraucht und wäre es nicht falsch gewesen sich an das Ergebnis der ersten Umfrage zu halten. Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass die Idee mit der 2. Umfrage gut gemeint war und der Hintergrund war sicher ein wahrheitsgetreueres Ergebnis zu erhalten indem man denen die nicht für eines der 3 Mehle gestimmt haben wieder eine Stimme gibt. Von daher war ich auch sofort für diese Idee. Ob das richtig war oder falsch ist schwer zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall verstehe ich, dass es den Leuten die in der ersten Umfrage für Muschelfleischmehl/Weißfischmehl gestimmt haben nun zu Recht auf den Keks geht, dass obwohl sie die Umfrage gewonnen haben, nun möglicherweise ein anderes Mehl verwendet wird. Ist jetzt sehr knifflig zu entscheiden wie man tun soll und ich bin froh dass es nicht an mir ist diese Entscheidung zu fällen. Wie machen wir nun? Ich bin auch überzeugt davon, dass dies nun nicht die wichtigste Entscheidung ist, ob man nun Fischmehl A oder Fischmehl B wählt und von daher ist für mich p ersönlich eigentlich eigentlich Alles ok was diesbezüglich entschieden wird.


----------



## E30Tommi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Das frage ich mich auch... will ja jetzt keinem auf den Schlips treten deswegen.
Bis jetzt hat immer eine Abstimmung gereicht, bei dieser dachte ich an eine 2. 
Die Stimme hat schon jeder verteilt, die sieger standen ja feste... als Argument das jeder was davon hat wäre: die Plätze 1 und 2 gemeinsam zu verwenden, so hätte der großteil der Gemeinschaft was davon.

Blöde sache...


----------



## Carras (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

das war nicht Böse gemeint. Einfach als Anregung verstehen.
Das Mehl für welches ich abgestimmt hatte, kam nicht mal unter die Top 3 (Lachsmehl).

Wie hier weiter verfahren wird? gute Frage... Die ich auch nicht alleine beantworten kann und werde.
Soll ja alles gemeinschaftlich entschieden werden.


Ich pers. würde es ggf. so handhaben, das ich die zweite Fischmehlumfrage löschen lassen würde. 
Über Fischmehl wurde abgestimmt und es kam ein Ergebniss raus: 
1. Muschelfleischmehl
2. Weißfischmehl
3. Thunfischmehl

Man könnte jetzt in Erwägung ziehen darüber abzustimmen, ob ein zweites oder gar drittes Fischmehl rein kommen soll (darf). 
Soll es eines, zwei oder drei sein?  und dann könnte man die Reihenfolge aus der ersten Abstimmung zu Grunde legen.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich werde die Sache auf meine Kappe nehmen ( Schließlich habe ich den Mumpitz auch verzapft ) und die Umfrage schließen lassen.

Wir haben 3 Sieger ( Muschel, Weißfisch sowie Thunfisch ) Und damit sollten wir nun arbeiten...
Die 2. Umfrage war eine Idee meinerseits und wenn sowas nicht komplett positiv einschlägt hat es schon fast keinen sinn.

Das mit der Umfrage klingt ganz nett... so kann jeder entscheiden ob ein weiteres mehl einzug halten soll!

WIe man es am ende macht, macht man es eh verkehrt... würde aus der Top 3 Umfrage plötzlich der 3. platzierte vorne stehen, rollen die die für den "Sieger" gestimmt haben die augen.
Allen wird man es eh nicht recht machen, das funktioniert nicht.
Wenn 70% zufrieden sind am ende, hat das ganze Sinn gemacht... so zumindest denke ich!

Macht also auch keinen sinn.

und nun steinigt mich... einer muss es ja nu entscheiden


----------



## Megacarp (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hier wird gar niemand gesteinigt 
Gut, dass das nun entschieden ist, danke!
Finde es ehrlich gesagt auch cool mal nen Muschelboilie zu kreieren.
Ob ich ihn dann demnächst auch für mich selbst abrollen werde bleibt abzuwarten, auf jeden Fall wird am Ende ein tolles Rezept stehen, auf das ich früher oder später sicher zurückgreifen werde.


----------



## E30Tommi (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Einer muss es ja machen, und bevor wir paar Seiten darüber schreiben wie, wo was, konzentrieren wir uns auf das schon gegebene um auch mal ans Ziel zu kommen... wir haben shließlich noch die Fruchtmurmel vor der Brust )

Ich werde gleich mal ein wenig die Entscheidungen etc. zusammenfassen damit wir einen überblick haben.


----------



## Carras (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Moin,

möchte hier mal ganz kurz einen Zwischenstand abgeben, worauf es aktuell raus laufen könnte. Sind ja noch nicht alle Entscheidungen getroffen geworden.

Was wissen wir bis jetzt.

Es wird (vermutlich) ein Fischmehl werden, -> Muschelfleischmehl
Es wird ein würziger Boilie mit Knoblauch und Chili
Der Boilie erhält ne grobe Struktur durch geröstetes Hanfschrot

Die Basis des Mixes ist noch nicht genau fixiert,...wobei man hier von den üblichen Verdächtigen (Sojamehl, Hartweizengrieß, Maismehl, Reismehl) ausgehen kann. Diese werden (sollten) zusammen gut 40 bis 45 % des Mixes einnehmen.

Völlig offen ist dann noch die Sache mit der Löslichkeit des Boilies. Hierzu müssen noch Abstimmungen statt finden. Geht man den Weg mit löslichen Milchproteinen oder geht man den Weg mit Marinen Pülverchen (was zu nem Fischmix ja sehr gut passt), oder wird es eine Kombination aus beiden Sachen? Die Marinen Pülverchen haben z.B. den Nebeneffekt, auch als zusätzliche Attraktoren zu wirken.


nehmen wir an:

15 % Hartweizengrieß
10 % Maismehl
8 % Reismehl
10 % Sojamehl Vollfett
25 % Muschelfleichmehl
5 % Chilipulver
2 % Chiliflocken
3 % Knoblauchgranulat
5 % geröstetes Hanfschrot

ergibt schon mal 83 % des gesamten Mixes. 
und bei den Kosten sind wir derzeit dann bei ca. 3,95 €


Warten wir also die laufenden Abstimmungen übers WE noch ab.

Dann gehen wir nächste Woche an die Attraktoren / löslichen Bestandteile wo wir noch 17 % frei haben (nach obiger Annahme). Ich denke das wird (da wir kein Egg Albumin einbauen) auch mit der Löslichkeit ganz gut passen. Sollten wir da dann doch etwas mehr brauchen (ca. 20%) müssen wir bei den anderen Zutaten eben jeweils ein Stück weniger dosieren. Auch kein Problem.

Das ist jetzt auch nicht als fixe Aufteilung zu sehen, sondern zeigt nur auf, wie der Mix, stand heute, aussehen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## Megacarp (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

@Carras: Das Grundgerüst des Mixes finde ich sieht schon mal gut aus. Allerdings bezweifle ich, dass der Mix ohne einen starken Binder, wie z.B. Egg Albumin, einen Tag lang am Haar hält, was, wie ich finde, auch bei einem Instantboilie wünschenswert ist. Daher schlage ich vor, dass noch eine Umfrage gestartet wird um einen starken Binder auszuwählen, mit den Optionen Blutplasma, Weizengluten, Lactalbumin und Egg Albumin. Täusche ich mich, dass ein zusätzlicher starker Binder von Nöten ist? Durch die grobe Struktur des Mixes glaube ich, auch wenn man einen der oben genannten Binder noch im Mix einbaut, er dennoch gut Lockstoffe abgibt.


----------



## Carras (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

Deine Annahme ist nicht ganz falsch 

Ich habe in all meinen Mixen, immer 3-4 % Egg Albumin drin.


Allerdings wollte ich damit noch warten,... weil es da noch andere Faktoren gibt die auf die Bindung Einfluss haben!

Die groben Zutaten, müssen mit Bedacht dosiert , gewählt werden.

Hanfmehl kann man halt in versch.  Körnungen haben. Von fein bis sehr grob. Je gröber, umso mehr Binder benötigt man.
Zudem ist Hanfmehl recht fett, was auch nicht gut für die Bindung ist.
Hanfmehl, also nicht zu grob und nicht zu viel wählen!

Chiliflocken, sofern diese mit rein gewählt werden, sorgen ebenso für eine gröbere Struktur. Haben aber keine bindenden Eigenschaften.

Hier muss man die Summe mit dem Hanfmehl im Auge behalten,...vor allem wenn kein Binder wie Egg Albumin oder so drin ist.
Blutmehl bindet die Boilies bei der Herstellung sehr gut. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Boilies im Wasser wieder weich werden.

Was auch möglich wäre, ist Lactalbumin.
Allerdings muss man dabei darauf achten, dass die Boilies beim Kochen oder Dämpfen, ne ordentliche Temperatur erlangen. Sonst koaguliert das Zeugs nicht, sprich: die bindende Eigenschaft ist für die Katz!
Da es auch sehr leicht ist,...darf es nicht zu hoch dosiert werden, vor allem wenn wie hier im Mix, noch Chiliflocken und Hanf drin sind.

Denkbar ist auch Calcium Casein,... auch das bindet ganz gut.

Allerdings haben diese Milchprotein Binder gerne die Eigenschaft die Boilies im Wasser nachher aufquellen zu lassen. Schwups,.. eine Stunde später passt Deine gewählte Haarlänge nicht mehr!

Am einfachsten und sichersten ist aber Egg Albumin. Im Zweifel reichen da auch 2 % aus.

Ich hab manche meiner ersten Boilies auch ohne Egg Albumin gemacht. Mit teils 30 % löslichen Pülverchen (vor allem Milchproteine). Aber ohne grobe Zutaten.
Die Teile arbeiteten sehr gut. Hielten trotzdem über nacht am Haar. Wären aber nichts für 24 Std. am Haar gewesen.

Möglich ist also vieles,....

Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich bin inzwischen vom Eggalbumin weg und arbeite mit Blutplasma.

hatte früher immer 3-5% Egg drin, jetzt das selbe vom BP. Einen großen Unterschied konnten wir bisher nicht feststellen, der Boilie ist minimal weicher als mit Egg.


----------



## E30Tommi (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Kurze Frage...

machen wir wenn die Abstimmung "Gewürze" fertig ist, eine umfrage wie beim Mehl ob 1 , 2 oder 3 Gewürze ?
Oder da nicht ?

Beim Mehl läuft es momentan auf 1 rauß.

Ebenso stellt sich mir die Frage bei der Abstimmung fürs "Grobe" obwohl ich da denke wird nur der Sieger genommen, richtig ?!

LG Tommi


----------



## Schleie! (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

ja, beim groben reicht eigentlich eine zutat... der grobe hanf ist da auch perfekt, er bringt guten geschmack, fett, rohfaser und große struktur in den boilie.


----------



## Carras (1. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi

sehe ich auch so.
Bei der Abstimmung zur groben Zutat, reicht das so wie es ist.



Bei der Abstimmung zum Gewürz habe ich gerade einen Gedanken, den Ihr Euch auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen solltet:

Grundsätzlich muss man sich hier nicht auf ein Gewürz beschränken.
Hier kann man gut und gerne die drei erstplatzierten in den Mix aufnehmen.

Was mir in der Abstimmung aufgefallen ist:

Schaut Euch mal die 4 versch. Robin Sorten von Haiths an.
Wenn ich die aktuell alle zusammen zähle, würden das die Sieger der Abstimmung mit derzeitigen 20 Stimmen werden.

Prinzipiell wäre es bei unserem Mix hier ja machbar, einfach nur Robin xxxx als Gewürz mit rein zu nehmen. 
Wer dann welches verwendet? Ob Robin Green, Robin Orange, Robin Gold oder Robin Red,....bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Das wäre dann auch unabhängig zum Knoblauchextrakt und den Chiliflocken. Die können, dürfen trotzdem mit rein.
Und beim Knoblauchextrakt kann man wie schon erwähnt, auf das flüssige Extrakt zurück greifen. Spart % im Mix selbst,...und wer es nicht drin haben will, lässt es einfach weg, ohne dass das einen Einfluss auf die Mischverhältnisse des Mixes hat.


Was denkt Ihr?


Gruß


----------



## Thomas83 (1. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Moin,

Carras Idee ist von mir gekauft!

Als Knoblauchextract sollte man auch über Pulver nachdenken!
Ich habe welches zu Hause und wenn ich dort 20g/kg auf ein Kilo Trockenmix gebe ist das schon extrem. Ich dosiere das mittlerweile, wie z.B. auch undter Umständen Robin Red und Eggal., nicht mehr mit in den Grundmix.
Ich gebe nachher auf die 100% Mix, z.B.:
20g/kg Eggal.
10g/kg Betain
15g/kg Knoblauchpulver

So lässt sich ein solider Grundmix immer schnell etwas verändern.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## E30Tommi (1. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Das ist jetzt die Frage... Robin xy kombinieren die einzelnt wenig stimmen haben, 

oder die Gewürzplatzierungen 1, 2 und 3 die dann wären:

Knoblauchextrakt
Chilliflocken
Robin Red

Genau genommen laut Umfragen schaut der Fischmix momentan so aus:

16mm Murmel instant/löslich!

Mehl:

- Muschelfleischmehl

Struktur:

- geröstetes Hanfschrot

Gewürz:

- Knoblauchextrakt
- Chilliflocken
- Haiths Robin Red

Habe ich was vergessen ?


----------



## Carras (2. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

ne passt so.

Man kann das schon so machen, dass man bei den Gewürzen die drei Erst Platzierten nimmt und gut ist.
Letzten Endes stimmen ja die User ab, und es soll nicht unbedingt so sein, dass man die Wahl der User "verfälscht".

Sollte es auf Knofi, Chiliflocken und Robin Red raus laufen,...ist das mit Sicherheit ne gute Kombi. Bewährt und fängig. Von der Mehrzahl des User, so gewünscht.

Wenn dann ein Boilieroller das Robin Red nicht drin haben will,...hat er immer noch die Möglichkeit seinen Boardimix z.B. mit Spanish Pepper oder Robin Green zu machen. Quasi 1:1 ersetzen, ist absolut kein Problem.


Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (2. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Wunderbar.

Echt schön wenn man sieht wie sich stück für stück die Backmischung zusammen setzt.
Die Mühen werden sich wohl lohnen, und so soll es ja auch sein.

Der Fischige sollte ja dann bald soweit sein )

LG Tommi


----------



## Schleie! (2. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Finde Carras Idee auch sehr gut und ich wäre auch stark dafür!


----------



## Carras (6. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

So,

Der Fischboilie nimmt langsam aber sicher "Formen" an:

noch kurz ein Update zur aktuellen Situation:

15 % Hartweizengrieß
10 % Maismehl
8 % Reismehl
10 % Sojamehl Vollfett
25 % Muschelfleichmehl
5 % Robin Red (oder auch Robin Green, Gold oder Orange)
2 % Chiliflocken
(3 %) Knoblauchextrakt ( Wobei man dies auch als Flüssigextrakt zugeben kann)
5 % geröstetes Hanfschrot
17 % Milchproteine (welche derzeit in der Abstimmung)


Die genauen % Verteilungen sind hier jetzt nur mal als Beispiel zu sehen, wie es aussehen könnte. Das ist netzt nichts fixes. Darüber können wir noch diskutieren oder auch Abstimmen? Wer wäre für eine Abstimmung ?


preislich werden wir so bei ca. 4,85 € pro Kilo Mix heraus kommen.


Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (6. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage...warum unbedingt den Grieß verwenden? Ich persönlich verwende lieber mehr Reismehl und Maismehl, bevor ich Grieß reintu.

Nur mal ne Frage interessehalber


----------



## Carras (7. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi

das mit dem Grieß ist ne recht einfach Sache.

Der Mix selbst hat keinen echten Binder (wie z.B. Egg Albumin o.ä.) drin.
Aber mit Chilliflocken und Hanfschrot, sind grobe und teils fettige Zutaten drin. Mit dem Sojamehl und ggf se Sahnepulver kommen weitere Fettige Zutaten rein. Das wirkt negativ auf die Bindung.
Und da ist dann Hartweizengrieß besser als Maismehl oder Reismehl.
Im Hartweizengrieß ist nämlich Weizengluten enthalten (Gluten ist eine Art "Kleber") der dann für eine bessere Bindung sorgt. Maismehl und Reismehl bieten das nicht, daher Hartweizengrieß!

Gruß


----------



## Schleie! (7. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ah okay, dann hat sich das erledigt, da ich ja immer 3-4% Egg bzw. Blutplasma in meinen Mixen verwende 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Carras (7. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Sodele,

nachdem sich nun doch einige User dazu geäußert haben und sich ne zweite Variante wünschen würden, gehen wir die zweivariante einfach schon mal an.
Bei der ersten Varianten sind letzten Endes ja eh nur noch die Milchproteine in der Abstimmung, dann ist dieser nahezu fertig.

Um das hier aber nicht zu zu müllen,  habe ich dazu mal nen neuen Thread aufgemacht, welcher hier zu finden ist.


Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (8. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Morgen Community )

Ich denke Fischmix Nr. 1 steht.... von euch gewählt ( wenn ich das richtig sehe ) wurde:

16mm Murmel instant/löslich!

Mehl:

- Muschelfleischmehl

Struktur:

- geröstetes Hanfschrot

Gewürz:

- Knoblauchextrakt
- Chilliflocken
- Haiths Robin Red

Lösliche Bestandteile:

-  		 			_Milchpulver ( Vitamealo, Lämmermilchpulver, Kälbermilchpulver u.ä.)
- Sahnepulver
- _Lactalbumin

Somit sollte das Rezept fertig sein, und es fehlt nur noch ein genaues Rezept bzgl. Zugabe in %.

LG Tommi


----------



## Carras (8. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

dann gebe ich hier mal meine % Empfehlung ab.

15 % Hartweizengrieß
10 % Maismehl
8 % Reismehl
10 % Sojamehl Vollfett
25 % Muschelfleischmehl
5 % Robin Red 
2 % Chiliflocken
3 % Knoblauchextrakt 
5 % geröstetes Hanfschrot
10 % Milchpulver
4 % Sahnepulver
3 % Lactalbumin


Der Mix wird in der Zusammenstellung ca. 4,80 € pro Kilo kosten.
Er besitzt einen 
Proteingehalt von ca. 33 %, 
Kohlehydratgehalt von ca. 30 %, 
Fettgehalt ca. 9 % 

Unterm Strich ein ausgewogener Mix mit gutem Nährwertprofil.
Eine gewisse Löslichkeit ist gegeben (durch die groben Zutaten in Verbindung mit den löslichen Milchproteinen)
Eine (nicht zu hohe) Bindung müsste durch die Kohlehydratzutaten und das Lactalbumin auch vorhanden sein.

Also rein vom Papier her, ein guter und günstiger Fischmix.


Bei Bedarf kann man aber in der Dosierung der Zutaten noch variieren.

Dazu solltet Ihr dann hier aber rein posten was Ihr anders machen würdet und vor allem warum!

Gruß

Carras


----------



## Schleie! (8. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hab den Mix mal in meinen "Mixrechner" eingegeben. Habe mich jetzt mal nach meinen "standart" Werten gerichtet, wonach ich dort normal nie höher als 12% Fett gehe. Unser Mix hat dort fast 14%, was mir etwas zuviel wäre.

Würde daher etwas Sojamehl vollfett reduzieren auf 6%, dafür Reismehl auf 11% und Maismehl ebenfalls auf 11% setzen.

Ansonsten würde alles passen!


----------



## E30Tommi (9. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich schreib es mal so...

Die richtigen Murmelfreaks werden das Rezept eh noch nach Ihren vorstellungen verfeinern... davon etwas mehr, hier etwas weniger, och das könnte auch noch mit rein.

Aber man hat hier ein Rezept welches wie es scheint ausgewogen ist, wo soweit alles passt und jeder anfangen kann.

Somit denke ich steht unser FischMix Nr1, was mich sehr freut... lange hat es gedauert, aber es hat geklappt 

Jetzt noch die Nr. 2 und dann wird es fruchtig )

Eine Frage aber am Rande... der Knoblauchanteil... ist das die % Angabe in Pulverform... falls man flüssigen verwendet, wie läuft das dann ab ?
Der wird ja dann zu den Eiern gegeben und fällt somit aus der % Tabelle rauß ?!

LG Tommi


----------



## Schleie! (10. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Flavour haben wir auch noch keinen


----------



## E30Tommi (12. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

War der notwendig ? 

Doofe Frage, aber ich stell sie mal 

LG Tommi


----------



## Carras (13. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Moin,

also das Knoblauchextrakt ist in Pulverform rein gerechnet.
Wer Flüssiges verwenden will muss die 3 % wo anders unter bringen. Am einfachsten beim Hartweizengrieß.


Flavour,...muss meiner Meinung nach keines rein. In nem guten Fischmix brauchts das nicht wirklich.
Wer der Meinung ist da was rein zu tun, darf das selbst entscheiden.

Was sich aber anbieten würde (ist aber kein Flavour), wäre eine Austernsauce aus dem Asia Laden.  Günstig, würzig fischig mit Austernextrakt.

Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (13. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Ich persönlich werde den Mix so nehmen wie aufgestellt... wie gesagt... die "Cracks" werden eh noch Flavourn und verfeinern!

Zumindestens nehme ich das mal an.

Die die das nicht möchten nehmen das vorhandene Rezept.

D.h. Fischmix Nr. II noch fertig stellen mit Auflistung, und dann ans fruchtige gehen.

Wie von GT im anderen Thema bereits geschrieben... Abgestimmt wird viel, nur irgendwie wird das schreiben der User immer dünner/weniger.
Nicht dass das hier einschläft )

LG Tommi


----------



## teilzeitgott (13. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

aller anfang ist schwer, den ersten boilie haben wir fast zusammen, den fruchtigen werden wir schneller und  einfacher abhandeln..... jetzt wo klar ist welche abstimmungen laufen sollen können wir denke ich einige abstimmungen gleichzeitig bzw kürzer, max 3 tage laufen lassen.
ich denke den fruchtigen haben wir recht fix erledigt.

und dann.... freue ich mich zusammen mit tommi die dinger zu testen ^^


----------



## E30Tommi (13. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> und dann.... freue ich mich zusammen mit tommi die dinger zu testen ^^



:m Das wird ein spaß... schöne Bilder, schöner Text, schönes Wochenende.


----------



## jogi89 (14. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Gibt's eigentlich zum Schluss ne Übersicht der erstellten Rezepte? Gruß


----------



## E30Tommi (14. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Na klar 

LG tommi


----------



## martin18 (15. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hallo,
ich möchte das ganze Projetk nochmal loben, bin einer der stillen Verfolger und finde das Projekt super interressant!
Weiter so. #h


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

so, ich habe jetzt mal 4 kg von dem fischmix wie er bis jetzt steht abgerollt und werde ab heute nachmittag mal 2 nächte los und die kugeln testen, sollte es fisch geben werde ich hier mal sonntag oder so paar bilder reinstellen und mal erzählen ob und was gebissen hat.
ich weiss der mix steht noch nicht zu 100% , aber versuch macht klug, schaun mer mal wie kaiser beckenbauer immer sagt ^^


----------



## Carras (15. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi 

Der  Mix steht an sich schon so, wie er ist.

Hier nochmal das ganze:

15 % Hartweizengrieß
10 % Maismehl
8 % Reismehl
10 % Sojamehl Vollfett
25 % Muschelfleischmehl
5 % Robin Red 
2 % Chiliflocken
3 % Knoblauchextrakt 
5 % geröstetes Hanfschrot
10 % Milchpulver
4 % Sahnepulver
3 % Lactalbumin


Der Mix wird in der Zusammenstellung ca. 4,80 € pro Kilo kosten.
Er besitzt einen 
Proteingehalt von ca. 33 %, 
Kohlehydratgehalt von ca. 30 %, 
Fettgehalt ca. 8,5 - 9 % 



Du hast den Mix schon abgerollt? Genau nach Rezept?

Hast Du dabei auch Muschelfleischmehl verwendet oder ein anderes Fischmehl?


Wie lies sich das ganze denn verarbeiten und abrollen?

Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (15. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

moin, ich habe leider nicht zu 100% muschelmehl nehmen können, hatte nicht mehr genug, habe ein ganz klein wenig mit krillmehl aufgefüllt, aber ansonsten alles nach plan gerollt, 10 eier waren nur ein wenig zuviel so das ich ein wenig bindende mehle mit dazufügen mußte, das rollen ging eigentlich, hatte ich schon ganz andere mixe 

ich lasse mich überraschen, bin eigentlich kein freund von fischmixen, aber wenn wir schon den ganzen aufwand machen, dann sollte man ja wenigstens mal testen, und da ich an diesem we eh mal was neues testen wollte bietet sich das ja eigentlich gut an.

nachtrag..... ich habe allerdings robin green genommen, ist mein erster versuch damit... gucken wir mal


----------



## Carras (15. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi,

dann bin ich mal gespannt,...
Machst de mal Fotos von den Boilies und den Fischen (falls was beist).

Gruß


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

so, wie versprochen mal einen kleinen bereicht von meinem ersten test mit den fischigen bordie boilies.

der test fand ean einem durchschnittlich gut besetzten circa 6 ha großen see statt.
zu erwarten sind hier fische bis mitte 30 ende 30 pfund, hin und wieder gibt es auch mal fische über 40zig aber sehr selten.
garskarpfen, schleien, spiegler und schuppis sind hier meistens meine beute und teilweise wirklich riesen brassen.
leicht zu beangeln ist das gewässer nicht, viele unteifen, kanten, kraut, totholz, muschelbänke machen das angeln dort nicht immer einfach, auch wenn sich die spots gut anhören.
ich habe dort auch schon mehrfach mit einige nächte am stück ohne biss eingehandelt, viele sagen " DIVA" zu dem see, und nicht wirklich zu unrecht muss ich sagen.#d

leider konnte ich aus zeitgründen keinen platz vorfüttern, was aber eigentlich für den test sogar gut war, da wir ja einen boilie bastel wollten der schnell arbeitet und auch ohne riesen-mega-vorfüttern fische bringen können.

gegen 15 uhr hatte ich den platz erreicht, packte mein ganzes zeug und suchte mir noch einen platz der mir aussichtsreich erschien.

die besten 2 plätze am see waren natürlich wie fast immer besetzt, aber es findet sich ja immer noch ein platz der einem gefallen sollte.
gegen 16 uhr hatte ich dann endlich alles aufgebaut, die ruten zu wasser gebracht und konnte mich endlich faul in meinen stuhl fallen lassen.
vorher hatte ich meinen angelplatz, eine etwas abgelegene bucht, großflächig mit 1 kg boilies angefüttert und mit einigen füllungen aus der futterrakette in der taubenfutter drin war.

beködert wurden 2 ruten mit den fischboilies und 1 rute mit tigernuss, geplant war es die eine rute eben als fischbringerrute draussen zu haben falls auf die fischboilies nichts geht 

die sorgen war allerdings unbegründet, kaum 1 stunde späte ging die erste rute schon ab , eine der beiden mit fischboilies, nach kurzen drill lag ein kleiner karpfen von circa 3 kg im kescher und der anfang war gemacht, nicht groß, aber immerhin fisch.
knapp eine halbe stunde später der nächste fisch, auch wieder in der gleichen größe, gleiche rute, gleicher köder.
gegen 21 uhr der nächste biss, wieder ein karpfen, auch wieder um die 3 kg.
nachts verlor ich im kraut leider einen etwas besseren fisch, blöde, aber passiert eben mal.
der rest der nacht war ruhig, bis auf einen kleinen graser , den ich fix wieder seine freiheit schenke, wie die anderen fische übrigens auch.
8 uhr, der nächste fisch , auch wieder ein kleiner, vielleicht 4 kg, 8:40 uhr, der nächste kandidat in der größe, bis jetzt alles auf die fischboilies.
dann war erstmal mittagspause könnte man sagen, hatte noch einen fehlbiss, das war es aber.
dann ab 18 uhr ging es wirklich richtig los, fast bisse im 30 minutentakt, insgesammt 9 bisse von denen ich 7 fische landen konnte, leider auch dort der durchschnitt zwischen 2-5 kg.
dann wieder ruhe bis tief in die nacht..um 4 uhr und 4:15 konnte ich 2 weitere kleine karpfen verhaften.
morgens nach dem aufstehen nochmal restefüttern und noch 2 bisse die ich beide nicht nutzen konnte.
um 13 uhr dann abbauen..  die letzte rute lag noch im wasser, als ich den letzen biss der sitzung bekommen habe. auch hier wieder nur ein ganz kleiner, mit 3 pfund !!!!!!! der zwerg der sitzung.
alles in allem hatte ich in nicht einmal 48 stunden 16 bisse , leider ein paar verloren und keinen fisch über 5 kg.
aber keine schlechte ausbeute.
ich hatte dort schon schlechtere und bessere nächte.
fakt ist, bis auf einen fisch konnte ich alle fische auf die bordieboilies fangen, was aber nichts bedeuten muss, da die beiden fischboilies schon an den bessern stellen gelegen haben.
" unser" boilie bringt also fisch, das steht fest, aber erstens, nach 2 nächten kann man kaum einen wirklichen vergleich machen.
zweitens, es ist nicht immer nur der köder der fängt, der platz war gut, ich kenne das gewässer recht gut und die fische hatten lust zu beißen.
ich möchte nicht das hier jetzt jemand glaubt, es würde ein neuer wunderbolie erfunden ...... der boilie ist nicht schlecht, das steht fest, aber es spielen eben auch viele andere fakten immer eine wichtige rolle.
das beobachten des wassers, das genaue ausloten von stellen und und und... der köder, egal welcher kann noch so gut sein und wird kaum fangen wenn er an stellen liegt die von den karpfen kaum oder gar nicht aufgesucht werden.

ich verschone euch mit allen bildern der fische, da auch nichts wirklich gutes dabei war, aber so 2-3 fotos setze ich kurz mit rein damit ihr seht das es wirklich fisch gegeben hat :q:q:q

ich werde am we einen weiteren test machen und freue mich auf den fruchtigen boilie , da ich gar kein freund von fischigen boilies bin, auch auf den richtigen test mit tommi zusammen freue ich mich, dann wird es sicher mehr fotos und einen richtigen bericht geben.
noch eines vielleicht, ich habe die kugeln in 14 mm und 16 mm gefischt, wirkliche unterschiede konnte ich nicht feststellen, beide brachten grobgeschätzt die gleiche anzahl von bissen.
gruss jürgen


----------



## Carras (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hi

schön zu lesen, dass Du erfolgreich warst. Und,...dass die Boilies auch Fische fangen. Aber das war an sich vorher schon klar.


Was mich noch interessieren würde: Berichte doch mal:
- wie der Mix zu verarbeiten war?
- Ging er gut durch die Baitgun? 
- Ging er gut zur Rollen?
- Wurden die Boilies später Rissig ? 
- Wie war das Auflöseverhalten? 
- Haben die Murmel "gearbeitet"?
- Wie ist die Bindung? wird er Teig bröselig? 
- halten die Boilies 7 bis 8 Stunden im Wasser?
- Wie sieht der Boilie von der Struktur her aus ? Foto?

Wäre schön, wenn Du dazu auch was schreiben könntest.


Gruß


----------



## HerrHamster (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

@ Teilzeitgott
Sehr schön zusehen das die Murmeln fangen.  

Kann mir jemannd einen Tipp geben wo ich mir die Murmeln abrollen 
lassen kann? Denn mir das Equipment zu kaufen, lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Carras (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Hallo Hamster,

schreib Doch einfach mal folg. Baithersteller an:

King Baits
Selfmadebaits
Xtremebaits
Frankenbaits
Future Baits
Succefull Baits
Progessive Baiting
Carpbrothers
Common Baits


Allerdings solltest Du vorab klären ob Sie alle zutaten haben, oder besorgen können (ich denk da z.B. an das Muschelfleischmehl, das hat nicht jeder !)

Gruß


----------



## HerrHamster (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Alles klar, vielen Dank. 
Ich werde mal alle anschreiben und euch dann bescheid geben, wo was geht! 
Denke das nicht alle hier das Equipment haben um sich die Kugeln abzurollen!

€dit: 
Bin mal gespannt, wann wer antwortet!


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

@ herrhamster , viel braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht, ausser den zutaten, würde sich sogar alles per hand rollen lassen.
man braucht nicht immer gleich ne baitgun oder nen rollbrett für kleine mengen wie nb 1 kg boilies.

@ carras

der mix ließ sich recht gut verarbeiten, allerdings habe ich ein klein wenig hartweizengries mit dazugenommen weil ich 10 recht große eier für den mix genommen hatte  ( also sind dicke eier nicht immer so gut ) :q

durch die baitgin passte der mix auch noch so grade und grade, aber wer schon einmal 4 kg boiliemasse in 14 und 16 mm durch ne gun per hand gedrückt hat, weiss das es nicht ohne ist... aber wie gesagt, es ging.

das rollen der boilies ging auch ganz gut, wobei es hin und wieder zu kleinen rissen im teig gekommen ist, was allerdings mit einen kleinen schuss öl recht einfach zu beheben war.

das auflöseverhalten war vom test im wasserglas her ganz gut, doe boilies arbeiteten recht schnell was auch die fixen bisse erklärt, da oft der köder keine 1-2 stunden im wasser war bis er gefunden wurde.

die boilies halten ganz sicher 6-8 stunden, leider, oder gott sei dank hatte ich die ruten nie so wirklich lange im wasser ohne bisse.

ich werde morgen nochmal 1-2 kg boilies rollen und dann fotos davon machen, will am we nochmal einen anderen see beackern und hoffe das wir dann endlich zum fruchtigen boilie kommen können ^^


----------



## HerrHamster (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Naja, wenn dann wollte ich das schon richtig machen und ich will nicht drei Kilo mit den Hand abrollen!  
Mal gucken vielleicht kann ich mir auch was leihen!  
Wobei es ehrlich gesagt einfacher wäre, das ganze abrollen zulassen und nur noch die Tüte auzureißen! 

Ich gebe dann mal bescheid wenn ich was herausgefunden habe!


----------



## E30Tommi (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Mensch klasse Jürgen das die Murmeln funktionieren... bin auch gespannt auf weitere Fotos sollten weche kommen.
Ich persönlih bin ja auf den 2. Fischmix mehr als gespannt, und freue mich wenn da das Rezept steht.
Bei der momentanen Diskusion kann ich nicht mitmachen... erst wieder beim fruchtigen, der dann anschließend direkt zum Start geht mit allerlei Umfragen.

LG Tommi


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

werde wie gesagt, am we nochmal ne nacht los und die kugeln an einem anderen gewässer testen, dann auch mit mehr fotos und auch bildern von den kugeln ^^


----------



## spacecarp (21. August 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

Wow da is man mal ne Weile Krank und im Urlaub und dann kommt doch tatsächlich so ein genialer Boilie zustande. Ich hab ja am Anfang hier mehr mitgeschrieben und bin froh, dass meine Vorstellung des gemeinschaftsprojekts übererfüllt wurden 

Fände es aber tatsächlich auch gut, wenn man einen Hersteller fände, welcher die Murmeln zu einem guten Preis abrollt. Frankenbaits die auch in der Liste oben angeführt sind liegen bei meinem persönlichen Ranking im Moment sogar auf Platz 1 mit ihrem eigenen Angebot, weil mich die Murmeln im Frühjar echt überzeugt haben. Ich komme nächstes Wochenende sogar in die Gegend wo die ihre Firma haben und könnte falls gewünscht versuchen persönlichen Kontakt herzustellen.


----------



## Torsten87 (3. September 2013)

*AW: BoardiBoilie: Der Fischmix!*

wo bleiben denn die versprochenen fotos von der pille ?


----------

